# Winterhose - Empfehlungen?



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

Ladies, Kollege Dubbel braucht für seine bessere Hälfte Beratung - und ehrlich gesagt, suche ich auch noch...

Was kann man an Winterhosen empfehlen? Also nicht die Kombination kurze Hose + lange Laufhose, sondern richtige Winterbikehosen mit Einsatz?​
Ich selbst habe eine trägerlose Gonso und eine Giordana mit diesen Kreuzträgern vorn. Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nicht schlecht. Die Sitzpolster... Naja. Für ein Stündchen geht es noch so...


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

für den Weg zur Arbeit habe ich mir die vom Aldi geholt - grottenschlecht, viel zu groß trotz Gr. 36, Polster: für 'ne halbe Stunde reichts, aber eigentlich für die Tonne ...

Als wirklich gute lange Hose habe ich eine Assos mit Polster, die Damenversion mit dem Mittelträger. Polster hervoragend, Passform super (obwohl ich die kurzen Hosen von denen nicht tragen kann), - 5grad warm genug, wenns kälter wird, dann eine kurze Hose und 'ne dicke Gore ohne Polster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre eine Windstopperhose ohne Einsatz und eine kurze mit Einsatz drunter.

Die polster an den langen Hosen sind nie so gut und zum anderen aus hygenischen Gründen: die langen Hosen wasche ich nicht nach jeder Fahrt, da das der Membran nicht so gut tut, während die kurzen nach jedem Einsatz gewaschen wird.


----------



## nikl69 (16. Oktober 2009)

nicht ohne Windstopper! das ist einfach genial. Ich fahre eine Gore Profi mit Windstopper bis ca. 5° dann kommt ne lange Unterhose drunter. Man kann aber auch ohne Probleme eine normal Radhose drunter ziehen, oder auch beises, je nach Kälteempfindlichkeit
Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ich geh im Winter nicht ohne Windstopper aus Rad


----------



## anne waffel (16. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Kollege Dubbel



Ihr seid Kollegen?  Wie läuft es denn?

Anne...Röckchen


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Ihr seid Kollegen?  Wie läuft es denn?


----------



## Veloce (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich ziehe im Winter über meine kurze Trägerhose mit Einsatz eine Winterträgerhose von Kallas  ( Raco Hausmarke ) ohne Einsatz  die vorne komplett mit Windstopper ausgestattet ist . Die Hose ist an Bauch und Rücken hochgezogen und hält so den Rücken schön warm. 
Meine absolute Empfehlung und sie kostet gerade mal lausige 80 Euro und
passt hervorragend .

Eine lange Träger/Hose mit Einsatz sitzt nie so gut wie eine kurze Träger /Hose mit Einsatz . Vorteilhaft ist auch wenn Frau im Winter die schäbbigen ollen Exemplare unter den Winterhosen auftragen kann


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann für den Winter die Löfflerhose (ich habe die ohne Windstopper) empfehlen. Das Polster ist gut und sie ist schön warm. Bei Minustemperaturen kommt noch eine Skiunterhose drunter, fertig


----------



## Mrs_Jones (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre eine Scott RC Winterhose. Die schützt sehr gut vor Wind, Schnee und Schneeregen. Und schaut dazu noch sportlich aus  Die hat das Standard Scott-Polster, was für mich eigentlich reicht...
Wenn's arg zu schmuddlig draußen ist, zieh ich noch meine lange Gore Alp-X drüber.


----------



## Warnschild (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte im letzten Winter eine Nalini-Pro mit SP ohne Windstopper. Die war bis gegen 0 ° in Ordnung, bei heftigerem Wind, nach längeren (MTB-)Touren und wenns kälter wurde aber nicht ausreichend. 

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen. Derzeit einfach nur heftigst erkältet, da fährt sichs leider nicht gut  Sonst könnt ich meine tolle Scott-RC mit SP endlich mal testen....


----------



## JoeCool (18. Oktober 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine Windstopperhose ohne Einsatz und eine kurze mit Einsatz drunter.
> 
> Die polster an den langen Hosen sind nie so gut und zum anderen aus hygenischen Gründen: die langen Hosen wasche ich nicht nach jeder Fahrt, da das der Membran nicht so gut tut, während die kurzen nach jedem Einsatz gewaschen wird.



Mache ich auch so...ich habe eine Nalini Birmania 8 und eine Adidas CP irgendwas. Kann beide sehr empfehlen, wobei die Adidas in Männergr. S schon knapp ist, paßt mir (165 cm) gerade noch richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2009)

der vollständigkeit halber: 
pearl izumi - w's amfib bib tights. 

-> eine gute hose ist doch bequemer als 2 schichten übereinander.

Veloce" data-source="post: 6443054"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Eine lange Träger/Hose mit Einsatz sitzt nie so gut wie eine kurze Träger /Hose mit Einsatz .


kommt wohl drauf an... aber die sachen von p.i. sitzen eh wie angegossen.


----------

